# Postpartum AF regularity



## MommaWojo (May 22, 2010)

I have had 1 PP AF and it was a totally normal. My DD is 7 months but i still bf frequently and through out the night.
How regular should my cycle be? I ask because i am now 8 days late. I thought i O'd (EWCM mid month) but now i have EWCM about and have for several days.
Any help from you wonderfully educated mamas?







Thanks


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

It's very common for your first few, or even many, PP cycles to be totally wacky. It takes some time for our hormones to regulate, & in the meantime we all get to freak out & wonder if we're pregnant all the time!







There are women who have their 1st PPAF, then don't have another for several months!

It's hard to say... maybe you didn't for sure O midmonth? Maybe now you are ovulating? Or maybe what seems like EWCM now is actually your body trying to gear up for AF? Has your cervix changed significantly?

All my own PP periods are so super wonky. I'm right there with you, being confused.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting. I just came over here to ask the very same question. At 4 months PP, my cycle returned. The 2nd one arrived 21 days later. Normally, I have 26 or 27 day cycles, very very regular. Now, I'm still waiting for the 3rd, and today marks the 30th day. I did a pregnancy test yesterday (although not in the morning, I did it in the afternoon) and it was negative. I googled for this information, and found very little, so would be interested in hearing other womens' experiences with the return of AF. How long does it take to become regular again? Is it possible to return to BF-related amenorrhea after your cycle resumes?


----------



## CrunchyKatie (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't have anything helpful to say - I am also curious to hear about other momma's experiences... I just got my first PPAF at 16 1/2 mos, I'm on CD10 now and my fingers are crossed that I will be regular (still breastfeeding). It seems like with my first child I had a few longer cycles mixed in there so long as I was still breastfeeding... but I wasn't recording anything and my memory is failing me so... BUMP!


----------



## MommaWojo (May 22, 2010)

It's nice to hear other mamas going through similar things. I also tried to google this but had no luck! I have taken two pregnancy test, not even thinking i was really pregnant but... when you expect AF and she doesn't show up... lol


----------

